# Libre 2 - multiple phones?



## Timbol

Hi, my 10 year daughter was diagnosed type 1 around 2 months ago, and we're now getting to grips with libre 2. My question is, are you able to scan the sensor with different phones? We've set it up so that her mobile is the primary device on which the alarms will sound, but wondered if it was possible to also scan with our phones, so we don't have to constantly ask her to do it. Thanks in advance if anyone has any insight.


----------



## helli

I do not believe it is possible to scan with multiple phones.
However, if you have a reader, you can start the sensor with the reader and then scan with reader or phone.
Bear in mind, if you start with the reader, alarms will only sound on the reader. Not the phone.


----------



## Paulbreen

You can use the “LibreLinkup” app and the data is shared to another phone or phones using the same app. Go to menu Dropdown in the LibreLink app and click on connected apps and select the librelinkup button to turn it on on her phone and then setup the app on your phone. I’ve never used it but it’s meant to be a good option for parents


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

helli said:


> Bear in mind, if you start with the reader, alarms will only sound on the reader. Not the phone.


Yes and that would be a real nuisance in your circumstances I’d imagine @Timbol - where you’d want the reader to be the occasional additional device, rather than the primary device. But to use both phone and reader you have to start with the reader first, so the phone can’t have the alarms 

Hopefully this is something that Abbott can fix with a phone app upgrade.


----------



## njinglis

Hello! Just getting used to the Libre and started scanning with the reader, but also now scanning with my phone. Have added some notes on my phone at one time (i.e. carbs and insulin dose) and notes on the reader at another (carbs and insulin dose), but the 2 don't seem to sync. Is that correct? So I can't see the note from the reader on my phone and vice versa? Does it sync up when you link up to Libreview do you know? 

Am also thinking of what the benefits might be of us starting with a phone to scan next time round. I assume that if my son has a phone and scans, we would then all need Libre Link up and could see what was happening with his glucose during the day? I don't think you can scan on multiple phones?

Thanks for any advice you may have in advance


----------



## Robert459

Does it sync up when you link up to Libreview do you know? 
Yes it does


----------



## barrym

The devices DO NOT sync. The phone will automatically upload to Libreview if you registered and have logged on. The reader has to be manually uploaded - connected to a PC. 

Libreview will then show you a consolidated data set.

HTH


----------



## Robert459

…was meaning Libreview joins both together to give  synced up view


----------

